# some of my dartfrog vivs



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I know how much we all like pictures so i thought i would put a few up of the vivs i made for myself. Picture quality is not good but havent got a decent camera
two 40x40x40








40x40x50








50x40x40








50x40x40








85x40x40


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Stunning vivs mate love the last one. So what Darts are in each

Matt


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good Richie, Just a quick question. Went out looking for some wood for my dart tanks yesterday. Found a couple of decent looking bits with moss growing on them, not sure what type of wood it is. are there any types that are toxic to darts, as want them to be safe. I will get manda to post the pics a bit later of what it looks like.:2thumb:

ps, sorry for all the questions.:lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

how did i forget these two 40x40x40









the top 40x40x40 ive got a trio of r.fantastica in one and the other one will hold a pair or r.lamasi next week
the 40x40x50 will have a pair of pumilio in there next week
the first 50x40x40 has a pair of azureus and the scond will have a trio of tinc bakhius next week
the 85x40x40 holds 6 juvenile terriblis at the moment
these two 40x40x40 are empty 

Its no good asking me about bits of wood from the forest Matt im of the old school and have been using things found in woods and gardens for well over thirty years now. But i wouldnt take the responsibility of telling someone to use something they found only they can really decide that. If it was me and it looked nice then ide use it :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Richie, This is what i was thinking. A lot of people seem to just chuck bits in. Think I probably will. I have given it a rinse and cleaned it off anyway.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Also Richie, you are getting quite a collection going again. Cant wait for the offspring.....:whistling2:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome Vivs Richie! Will be getting me into darts next :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> how did i forget these two 40x40x40
> image
> 
> the top 40x40x40 ive got a trio of r.fantastica in one and the other one will hold a pair or r.lamasi next week
> ...


Hehe, we 'old schoolers' are a terriblely bad influence!:lol2: *Very* nice vivs, Richie, do you find the moss lasts, or do you just replace it regularly?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning vivs 

how did u get the moss on the background


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe, we 'old schoolers' are a terriblely bad influence!:lol2: *Very* nice vivs, Richie, _do you find the moss lasts, or do you just replace it regularly?_


Duh! Sorry, I wasn't properly awake when I typed that- it's the famous sheet moss, isn't it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

RichieB, demonstrating that frogs are more addictive than crack.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh blimey Richie. You've got frogs galore....

GEDDIT LMAO PSML FML.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh blimey Richie. You've got frogs galore....
> 
> GEDDIT LMAO PSML FML.


Awful, just awful. 

Looking good Richie me old mucker - and Matt, the woodland is your friend . I know some worry about introducing parasitic nematodes etc to their viv when adding rotting logs etc, but on the whole you'll be intoducing a fantastic and vitamin rich variety of food to your leucs. And btw Richie -What pums you getting mate?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> RichieB, demonstrating that frogs are more addictive than crack.


 Correction....MOSS is more addictive than crack, don't worry i am about to be slapped for this...MOSSTASTIC vivs Rich,would the lamsai(spelling be the highland Rich with the blue mosaic legs...love em love em well done mate i was thinking of going over to Wales, tell me, is there any moss left there now? SORRY


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't say what I meant to, so I shan't lol.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

thank you for your kind comments, realy wish i knew how to quote you all on one page like some of you can but i only know how to quote one at a time :blush:

so here goes

stewie m the moss is attached by cocktail sticks and hopefully after awhile it will take, which it has in the first couple of vivs i did

morgan freeman, it depends what crack your talking about :gasp:

flanman frogsgalore nice one :2thumb:

Ron yes its the famous sheet moss, and always think of you and Al when i quote old school :notworthy:

Alex the pumilio are Robalo, picking them up saturday off gaz

Stu they are the lamasi with the blue legs, also picking these up saturday off gaz, and theres plenty of moss in wales because its always bloody raining here thats why :bash:

hope thats everyone


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

want to add some moss to mine


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

cool i saw the roballo DOH didn't realise the were pums though ...ha ha wondered why i couldn't find em,how many lamasi Rich can ya keep a group of these together or are they better off as pairs?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I need new glasses, I keep reading Llamas..... Not a viv species those. lol

They are very nice vivs. Moss is nice but I got a bit fed up of moss in my planted aquarium hobby.  I tend to use moss as an accent in vivs rather than as a carpet. You should try some Willow moss bud, it's another native moss species and VERY attractive. I grow tons of the stuff in my tanks, but it will happily grow out of water so long as it's damp.

Frogs are DEFINITELY highly addictive though. I often look at my aquariums and think how many more vivs I could fit where they are, or how I could convert them into vivs... lol

Ade


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Frogs are DEFINITELY highly addictive though. I often look at my aquariums and think how many more vivs I could fit where they are, or how I could convert them into vivs... lol
> 
> Ade


 
Or you could get some aqautic frogs... surinam toads, clawed frogs..... Remember the more you get the more you want....


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

This may come as a shock, but I can't keep these for 2 reasons. Reason 1, they would find my freshwater shrimp a lovely snack. Reason 2, I find them really ugly, and have no desire to keep them. lol

Shocking eh from a frog addict.  I can't be doing with horned frogs either, sorry fellow phibers. lol

Ade


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Blasphemy lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehe, clawed frogs are *fun*! Even when I lived somewhere I could have a separate animal room, I kept my X tropicalis in the living room, 'cos they are so much fun to watch. As everybody knows by now, I like all kinds of frogs (especially bufonoid toads!:flrt, have done since I was six or so, and kept Eurasian green toads in a spare bath in Iran:gasp:. Their varied looks are part of their charm, and the only limits I have on keeping them are practical- diet, temps, stressability and most importantly nowadays, *space*.:lol2:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree! I'm gonna stick up for the humble clawed frog - I always thought they had lovely faces and have much more personality than a lot of frog species


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

He he Ade llamas its just me glasses i see that word about a dozen different ways so its more than likely my spelling :gasp: Oh i know we are dart nutts but had the clawed yonks ago we called em platys atfer the pus...have to agree they are such a crack,love the way they shovel the grub in both hands..... bollox i'm ten again


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, but even if I liked them I couldn't possibly keep them. As I said ALL of my aquariums contain freshwater shrimp. I'm the guy that started up UK Shrimp in fact, so that should give you an idea of how much I value my shrimpy guys and gals. lol I have high grade cherry shrimp in my 180l long, blue tiger shrimp and Sakura (aka. very very high grade cherry) shrimp in my 180 tall (which would make a fantastic dart frog viv. lol), snowball shrimp in 1 60 litre, low grade crs and neocaridina palmata in the other 60 litre and blue pearl shrimp in a 35 litre. As you can see, I am rather prone to addictions. lol I barely drink, I don't smoke, but shish do I get addicted to critters. :lol2:

As they say though, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I find ADFs, clawds and Surnames really ugly. 

PDFs and tree frogs are the stars for me.  With a preference for PDFs as they are more colourful and a lot more active and entertaining when I am awake than tree frogs. lol

Sorry about the thread hijack Richie, they made me do it. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

:gasp: i go away for two minutes and look what happens to my thread

just thought ide add another viv i just finished, this will proberbly be the last for awhile even though ive got room for another 5 on the racking.
This one doesnt contain clawed frogs either :whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

:lol2: and why no clawed....only joking mate sorry to be part of another hijack but buddy do the same to us its all good fun!!! ok back to it.... whats this for kiddo and whats bottom right? is it wood and what kind? Please say its native....


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

loving the moss i grabbed at pras its amazing how much it brings a viv to life and its still green!!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Stu the wood in the right hand corner is mopani i use quite a lot of it in my vivs

sambridge glad your moss is doing good it does make a difference to a viv in my opinion


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks mate thought so bugger ...what frogs is this for? Rich oh and mate (sorry a bit left field but to do with the vivs ya build (free bump lol) what square do you use for cutting glass?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> thanks mate thought so bugger ...what frogs is this for? Rich oh and mate (sorry a bit left field but to do with the vivs ya build (free bump lol) what square do you use for cutting glass?


i just use a wooden t-square that ive had for years, its only 600mm long though could do with a 1000mm one really for making larger vivs.
my glass cutter cost £30 though tried using cheaper ones but just wasted so much glass it wasnt worth it

your best bet is go to your local glazier and get him to order you a t-square the problem when buying online is you dont know how big the lip is on the top and sometimes can be to thick for 4mm glass, if you know what i mean


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> i just use a wooden t-square that ive had for years, its only 600mm long though could do with a 1000mm one really for making larger vivs.
> my glass cutter cost £30 though tried using cheaper ones but just wasted so much glass it wasnt worth it
> 
> your best bet is go to your local glazier and get him to order you a t-square the problem when buying online is you dont know how big the lip is on the top and sometimes can be to thick for 4mm glass, if you know what i mean


 wise words my friend understand exactly what you mean and totally hear what you're saying about a quality cutter,tried for years could do nothing untill one day i thought maybe the cutting wheel isn't hard enough GOOD investment a decent cutter. mate you said you buy by the sheet how big is that? how do ya make the big cuts?


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

sorry to hijack the thread I'm just wondering what material it is on the sides and back please thanks


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

repibabe said:


> sorry to hijack the thread I'm just wondering what material it is on the sides and back please thanks


Im pretty sure it's gorilla glue with eco earth stuck onto it.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> wise words my friend understand exactly what you mean and totally hear what you're saying about a quality cutter,tried for years could do nothing untill one day i thought maybe the cutting wheel isn't hard enough GOOD investment a decent cutter. mate you said you buy by the sheet how big is that? how do ya make the big cuts?


the cheapest way to buy glass is 8x4ft sheets but this is to big for most people to handle including me so i buy it by the square metre but my glazer cuts them in half then so i end up with 100cmx50cm pieces which is ideal as most the vivs i make are 50cm or 40cm anyway

yep as Matt said gorilla glue and eco earth are used for the back and sides


----------



## golly47 (Dec 17, 2009)

hi richie realy good vivs will be in WALES shortly so will come and have a look if thats ok mate.BIG BUMP FOR THOSE VIVS.cheers


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> the cheapest way to buy glass is 8x4ft sheets but this is to big for most people to handle including me so i buy it by the square metre but my glazer cuts them in half then so i end up with 100cmx50cm pieces which is ideal as most the vivs i make are 50cm or 40cm anyway
> 
> yep as Matt said gorilla glue and eco earth are used for the back and sides


 thanks mate:notworthy:


----------

